# S7-200 PC Access



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2006)

Hallo. 
Ich möchte gerne die SPS von Visual Basic aus über die OPC Schnittstelle von PC Access ansprechen. 

Im moment verwende ich folgende Befehle dafür:
zum schreiben:
    Call MyGroup.SyncWrite(152, MyItemServerHandles, Values, Errors)

und zum lesen:
    Call MyGroup.SyncRead(OPCDevice, 152, MyItemServerHandles, Values, Errors, Qualities, TimeStamps)

das klappt zwar, aber nicht gerade sehr schnell, da alle E/A´s bzw. merker abgefragt werden (Values).

Kann mir dajemand einen nützlichen Tipp geben?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wo sind denn die PC-Access-Experten?

Hier zwei bestehende Beiträge zum Thema:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=5487
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=3460

---------- Achtung Werbung ----------

Wir empfehlen für solche Vorhaben unsere
SPS-Bibliothek ACCON-AGLink, dazu gibt es
auch eine Demo-Version mit verschienden
Anwendungsbeispielen.

---------- Ende der Werbung ----------

Ebenso können Sie sich dazu mal http://libnodave.sourceforge.net/index.php
(open source) anschauen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2006)

*re*

Hallo.
Leider konnte ich auf den Seiten auch nix finden. Ich habe es im moment so gelöst, das ich vorm setzen eines Ausgangs bzw. einlesen eines Eingangs ein Item anlege, den wert schreibe/lese, und das Item wieder lösche. Zeitlich kommt es etwa in die Nähe von der Lösung von Excel mit VBA. 

Über andere Vorschläge wäre ich aber immer noch sehr dankbar. 
Übrigens Siemens selbst verweist auch nur auf die OPC Foundation. In dem Script zu DA 2.05a was meines wissens nach (bzw. hoffe ich mal) auf das PC Access zuftrifft konnte ich aber auch nix zu einem anderen Befehl finden.

Gruß
Tobias


----------

